# WHEN DUE DRAW FOR DOE TAGS



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

i APPLIED DOE TAGS BEFORE AUG 11TH AND WONDERING WHEN WILL GET IN MAIL TO MORE TAGS? THANKS HAPPY HUNTERS


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I just got an e-mail back from G&F today, they are drawing at the beginning of next week and are sending them out immediatly after that. Good Luck


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

BUCKSEYE,

THANKS AND I AM HOPING TO GET MORE MEATS IN THIS WINTER AND GOOD LUCK TO U HAPPY HUNTER


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Does anybody know when you can buy them over the counter? I missed the deadline for the drawing and really need at least one more tag? Any help would be appreciated.


----------

